# Tuesday Fishing



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

Heading up Tuesday for the day. (Weather Permitting) Anyone else planning on being out of Mazuriks? Trolling


----------



## lundprov1 (Oct 11, 2014)

Were hoping to be out by 1230 heading out of mazuriks if everything permits to will be trolling as well


----------



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

lundprov1 said:


> Were hoping to be out by 1230 heading out of mazuriks if everything permits to will be trolling as well


Ok. Hoping to be out by 8:30 AM


lundprov1 said:


> Were hoping to be out by 1230 heading out of mazuriks if everything permits to will be trolling as well


I hope to be out by 9AM. Black/Orange StarCraft.


----------



## bigeyehunter (Apr 28, 2007)

Will be out of mazuriks as well. Does anyone know if they have a dock in?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

No dock at ramp . There are courtesy docks on in the each side of the ramping area tho .


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

You guys are killin me, I have knee replacement surgery scheduled for 8 am on Tuesday, Jan. 24. Wife says no chance of changing to go fishing. Catch a few for me.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

PDNaz said:


> You guys are killin me, I have knee replacement surgery scheduled for 8 am on Tuesday, Jan. 24. Wife says no chance of changing to go fishing. Catch a few for me.


I can relate Dan. My other hand surgery is this Wednesday also. At least I had two great days of fishing last weekend so I think I may survive. Besides my wife has already figured out what I scheduled these two hand surgeries around.


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy (Aug 31, 2009)

Might try it in the afternoon. Wind changing direction will probably make the fish unhappy.


----------



## bigeyehunter (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok thanks Carpn. I cannot get the girlfriend to drive the trailer yet!


----------



## Lastflight (Feb 16, 2015)

We will be launching from Mazuriks at daylight. Blue and white Stratos. First time fishing this area, hoping for the best!!

Is there a bait shop near Mazuriks who will have minnows?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Herbs would be your best bet. 1713 NE Catawba Rd. 

Ch 79 for info and fishing info.


----------



## Lastflight (Feb 16, 2015)

Jim Stedke said:


> Herbs would be your best bet.


Thanks Jim. Any hot leads for the new guy??


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Reefs, Ripsticks, Bandits, dp Husky jerks, perfect 10s, 20' then a2 oz snap wt., then 30 to 60' to the bd depending on how dp the fish are marking. Speed 1.0 to 1.4. Darks in transition water, bright pink lemonade type colors if the water is clear and the sun is out. Be patient and confident, when it happens, you'll like it.


----------



## gjack (Nov 28, 2008)

Salty HD and I will be out around nine Mazuriks happy to work together gjack on 79 white fishmaster


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

island troller said:


> I can relate Dan. My other hand surgery is this Wednesday also. At least I had two great days of fishing last weekend so I think I may survive. Besides my wife has already figured out what I scheduled these two hand surgeries around.


Right Al, figured ice fishing won't be much if anything and 6 weeks or so recovery should be just right in time for spring fishing.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Al good luck, and a speedy recovery. I had both my hips done in late Jan. 8 & 9 yrs ago, brother Rich had one done on Nov 4, and brother John is going for his hip tomorrow. 

I hope everyone is going strong by April.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't forget about jigging, I did well jigging the past 2 days. Trolling.....not so much.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

idontknow316 said:


> Don't forget about jigging, I did well jigging the past 2 days. Trolling.....not so much.[/QUOTE
> 
> As I did too. Never got out a trolling rod and still caught a lot of fish Good part you can find your own isolated school and sit down and not worry about getting crowded out. Or at least not until your net is spotted too much.


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

We will be out of Huron about 7:15 .


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll be out early morn and don't know exactly where I'm gonna go yet. Willing to work with y'all and hopefully we all get fish! 740 819 1293 call or text tomorrow


----------



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

crappiewizard said:


> I'll be out early morn and don't know exactly where I'm gonna go yet. Willing to work with y'all and hopefully we all get fish! 740 819 1293 call or text tomorrow


ok. same here 716-445-8126. scott


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Text, I'll be out around 9 440-453-0909


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

gjack said:


> Salty HD and I will be out around nine Mazuriks happy to work together gjack on 79 white fishmaster


Something is not right


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy (Aug 31, 2009)

I am heading out I suppose. Cletus, 419/707/248seven I will check in with you guys


----------



## bigeyehunter (Apr 28, 2007)

Out off CP now all I'm finding is mud. Anybody have a report on the water color out of Huron?


----------



## Lastflight (Feb 16, 2015)

Ran from Mazurik to east of dump and all mud. Heading to S Bass area.


----------



## redline65 (Jul 14, 2009)

Finding anything clear?


----------



## CleoSpooner (Jan 11, 2009)

When all else fails , go north of Kelleys


----------



## pole setter (Feb 14, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## pole setter (Feb 14, 2014)

Kwall said:


> Something is not right


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Jim Stedke said:


> Al good luck, and a speedy recovery. I had both my hips done in late Jan. 8 & 9 yrs ago, brother Rich had one done on Nov 4, and brother John is going for his hip tomorrow.
> 
> I hope everyone is going strong by April.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Well id be there but i had surgery last Tuesday no fishing for 1 month at least. But then look out waleye im pissed off.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

How was today my old man is heading up tomorrow I have to work any info would be sweet


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Tons of good marks but no takers for jigging or trolling. Water was def dirty tho. Wind was blowing a lot harder than they forecasted lol. Fished from 45' all the way into 30'. Didn't sound like anybody had luck tho.


----------



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

Sorry. tried deleting


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Crappiewizard. Where'd you launch at? Alex and I were there today out of Mazurik from 12-5:30. Same results. Marks everywhere. Talked to guys who had been out most of the day with only 2-3 fish.


----------



## waylon22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Fished out of Catawba this evening and pulled 5 jigging. No size. 4 were 16-18 inches and the other was a throw back. 5 or 6 white bass mixed in. The water was a little cloudy but definitely fishable.


----------



## gjack (Nov 28, 2008)

Salty HD and I moved several times same results good marks,dirty water no fish, finally found some descent water off Marblehead 35 fow went 7/8 bandits 20/30 best lead


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Gary what time did they decide to eat? We waved the white flag at 2:30. Best water we found was NW corner of Kelley's and there were some marks there, but they were shut down.


----------



## gjack (Nov 28, 2008)

Jim must have been about 1:30 we wanted to check water west of river hoping we could find some clean water. When we found better water and good marks we set up and had a double on in 10 min. Worked the area and went 6/7 in an hour and a half, water started to dirty up fish shut off. Trolled around for an hour looking for cleaner water and active fish pulled a nice 10 lb wind picked up called it a day. There were other boats in area not sure how they did the active pod was small.


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

We pulled 2 big girls yesterday between marblehead and Cedar point on perfect 10's, 30/40 with 2 ounce. Couldn't get a bite on bandits. Only 2 pullbacks all day long. One fish was 29.5 and the other was 31.5 inches, Jim I believe that was you we talked to in the parking lot at Mazuricks when we were unloading the rods out of the boat.


----------



## Lastflight (Feb 16, 2015)

We launched from Mazurik at daylight and ran to an area south of the dumping grounds where we had some intel. All 6" or less visibility so we kept going east and found a little bit better water with a few marks. Trolled and jigged that area for a while with no luck. Drove around for a while looking for clean water and couldn't find any. Our buddies were just north of Marblehead in better water so we ran over there. Pack of boats there but not much activity so we kept heading west. Found a ton of marks on a 30' contour near Starve. We worked them for a long time and only pulled one 3 pounder. Made one last move to an area SW of S Bass. Found good water and good marks. Ended up pulling 4 more walleye and a small musky before we had to get on the road. Biggest fish was 9.5 pounds with the rest being 3-4 pounds. P10s, DDHJ, Bandit, and RR 800 all took fish.


----------



## Lastflight (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## fishtician (Apr 15, 2011)

We finished with 2 trolling, went north of Kellys early looking for clean water, came back in n.e of CP Dump, trolled outside and inside . Rough


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

SelfTaught said:


> Crappiewizard. Where'd you launch at? Alex and I were there today out of Mazurik from 12-5:30. Same results. Marks everywhere. Talked to guys who had been out most of the day with only 2-3 fish.


Self taught I was outta Mazuriks also. Went out at daylight and left at 3.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

My old man caught three 2 lbs eyes off marble head around nine o'clock a.m. jigging didn't touch another fish


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Good job. We moved 3 or 4 times and did some serious searching. Never moved a board.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Gern186 said:


> We pulled 2 big girls yesterday between marblehead and Cedar point on perfect 10's, 30/40 with 2 ounce. Couldn't get a bite on bandits. Only 2 pullbacks all day long. One fish was 29.5 and the other was 31.5 inches, Jim I believe that was you we talked to in the parking lot at Mazuricks when we were unloading the rods out of the boat.


Yes that was me. Nice going on getting 2. That 31-1/2" rush could have weighted 14# if she was fat.


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

I think I would have jumped out of the boat for fear of being eaten. I think it's time to get the Lund out of the barn,,,,but the weather may have other plans.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

has anyone tried jigging on the north east corner of kelleys where the point is? water drops to 24' right from the bank. We were bass fishing there this year and my buddy put a white bleeding tube on and started catching walleye right under the boat, within 30 yards of the bank


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

odell daniel said:


> has anyone tried jigging on the north east corner of kelleys where the point is? water drops to 24' right from the bank. We were bass fishing there this year and my buddy put a white bleeding tube on and started catching walleye right under the boat, within 30 yards of the bank



I love posts like this.


----------

